# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  I Maybe wrong

## Hawke

I'm not sure but I think Hopper enjoyed Saba. Hope all is well and support the underdog. My son is a MA State Police detective and has a loving wife and two young daughters. I worry about him every day and night. But keep Hopper banned. Give me a break. The man loves St. Barts. My son as mentioned has been to St Barts with his wife before the kids were born.

----------


## JEK

You can start as many threads as you like, but the facts remain Hopper can post anytime he wishes.

----------


## Hawke

> You can start as many threads as you like, but the facts remain Hopper can post anytime he wishes.



Thank you for the caring response, however just recently Hopper came back and stated that he had been banned. And thank you for your obvious caring about my son. He lost a fellow State Police friend to a drug addict around the time you posted. Being the ass you believe me to be, I will drop the Hopper mentions.

----------


## Dennis

you're so eager to get banned again that you're digging up 9 month old threads to air your purported grievances?

----------


## amyb

And just when I thought that peace was returning to the valley...PLEASE, let’s try to be nice.

----------

